# solid vs. multistrand power cable wire



## andrep (Aug 10, 2008)

have tried several types of DIY power cables, namely with ground sleeve and solid 2,5cm2wire in several winding formulas.

Cant say I could detect much difference between solid and multistrand cables, then again it was before my new studio speakers.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

the real difference is simply the fact that solid has a little more resistance and is harder to pull and bend.


----------



## andrep (Aug 10, 2008)

so, if the lenght is kept short, will the extra area have an audible effect?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I don't think you can hear any difference in short lengths of wire of the same gauge and it is really just a handling difference as Tony said. I would use solid inside a wall but that would be it.


----------

